

Ruby in 2D: Create 2D graphics applications in Ruby using R2D - MrBra
http://www.ruby2d.com/

======
danaw
I love how the text just turns into Lorem Ipsum half way down.

~~~
blacktm
Cripes, and I was just in the middle of updating the thing. Check now:
[http://www.ruby2d.com](http://www.ruby2d.com)

